# Spring Turkey - Chikohominey



## dfl0018 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey everyone! I'm brand new here, and to VA. In the few days I've been here, I've been driving around exploring. I drove through the Chikohominey WMA, it looks like a solid piece of land for hunting. With so many people around, I wonder if it doesn't get a ton of hunting pressure though... I saw two different groups of turkeys just driving through there though. I'm thinking of doing some serious scouting, then setting up shop when the season starts. Does anyone have experience hunting in this WMA? Any other good (free) places to hunt near Williamsburg? Thanks!!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

be careful....... seriously


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't dare hunt spring Gobblers on open public land. Dangerous business.....


----------



## dfl0018 (Feb 21, 2013)

Because there are so many hunters? I suppose people are all wearing camo and there may be idiots shooting at whatever moves? It seems like there are so many large sections of woods in this area that are uninhabited... If I find a big piece of land that isn't posted private property and is out of city limits, am I good to hunt there/is it legal to hunt? I'm used to northern Wisconsin and Minnesota, which is almost all county or state land - you can hunt pretty much anywhere with no worries. Thanks!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

dfl0018 said:


> Because there are so many hunters? I suppose people are all wearing camo and there may be idiots shooting at whatever moves? It seems like there are so many large sections of woods in this area that are uninhabited... If I find a big piece of land that isn't posted private property and is out of city limits, am I good to hunt there/is it legal to hunt? I'm used to northern Wisconsin and Minnesota, which is almost all county or state land - you can hunt pretty much anywhere with no worries. Thanks!


I've heard it's like that out west, which is awesome..

Bit different here, almost all land here is private unless specified otherwise. Chick is a nice place, but is also bordered by several hunt clubs. Essentially public land, especially on weekends, and opening days are full of people... And at that not necessarily the brightest ones in the pack. Deer hunting you can walk deep, and most wont go too far from their vehicles... Turkey hunting people just walk everywhere. And shoot at all kinds of things. You could have a perfect setup and rest assured that you stand a good chance of someone screwin up your hunt. If you choose to call, don't gobble or you might have some neighbors. Unless things have changed you should hear all kinds of folks callin.... The birds generally aren't very responsive to calling there with all the pressure.

That being said, just keep a heads up and good luck with getting a bird.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Welcome, I bowhunt the chick during deer season, not too much pressure during the week ,during bow season anyway, I know the last few years I have hunted there have seen and heard lots of turkeys, some big ones too. I have a gps and I hike way in to get away from other hunters but there is alot of people out there that just walk around and they do come up on me once in awhile, half the time they dont even know Im there. Theres deer to be had out there, just need to do some scouting. Now gun season is a different story, every swinging @#$# seems to be out there, and you hear alot of shooting, what they are shooting at havent figured that out yet cause during gun season its buck only. If I was gonna turkey hunt out there I would probably wear some blaze orange, at least to and from my spot. Started hunting the dismal swamp tract of the cavalier wma last year and that place has promise if you dont mind swamp, brush, snakes, and bears but its bow only the whole season and its about 900 acres. Get on the VDGIF website it lists all the WMA's and where they are at......geo


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Geo hit it on the head. I have hunted the Chick since the mid 70's and the hunting pressure is heaviest during the deer season. But, there always seems to be someone in the woods, basically it's year round hunting. I have covered a lot of area over the years, but there always seems to be another hunter with the same idea . . . There are a lot of turkeys and deer. However, as previously mentioned there is a lot of traffic and a lot of callers out in the woods. Blaze orange is always a good idea, particularly in areas with such heavy hunting pressure as the Chick. 
The up side, there are some nice bucks taken out there each year.


----------

